# مساعدة في مذبذب (clock)



## zibara (15 مارس 2008)

هل من احد يستطيع ان يساعدني 
بدائرة مذبذب لموجة مربعة طبعاً
ذات ذبذبة متغيرة تصل ادناها الى 1 هرتز
ارجوكم تساعدوني و لا تبخلوا علينا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
تحياتي​


----------



## alsane (15 مارس 2008)

الشكل العملي لدارة الوماض باستخدام الإشارة المربعة عن طريق الدارة المتكاملة 555 







http://www.nawatt.i8.com/Mr.Ismail/timer.htm


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2008)

اخى
لم تذكر التردد قد يصل الى كم أى أعلى تردد مطلوب
ان كان حتى 150كذ/ث يمكنك استخدام 555 كما شرح الزميل و لتغيير التردد يمكنك جعل المقاومة 3.3ك متغيرة و الدائرة المرسومة تعطى حول 750 ذ/ث
ان شئت عرض ثابت للنبضه يجب استخدام وحدين 555 الثانية تكون Monostable لإعطاء نبضة ذات عرض ثابت
ان شئت تردد اعلى من ذلك يجب استخدام نوع آخر من المذبذبات


----------



## zibara (16 مارس 2008)

شكراً لأجوبتكم ولكن لا يهم اعلى تردد 100 هرتز او 500 هرتز او 1000 هرتز
ولكن الأهم ان استطيع الوصول الى 1 هرتز 
اني اتطلع الى مساعدتكم لانها نواة لمشروعي 
ارجوكم لا تبخلوا علينا بما لديكم عن هذا الموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## zibara (16 مارس 2008)

لقد جربت الدائرة اعلاه على السمليتر وقد اعطاني نتيجة غير مرضية




فكيف استطيع ان اقوّم الموجة 
شكراً لتعاونكم​


----------



## alsaneyousef (16 مارس 2008)

*555 Timer*

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]--------------------------------------Animation Speed--------------------------------------[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Fast[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Med[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Slow[/FONT]**Very Slow*





http://www.williamson-labs.com/555-circuits.htm#60hz


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مارس 2008)

اخى
هناك عدة اسباب لأى شئ 
رجاء توضيح الدائرة و ماذا لايرضيك فى النتيجة حتى نستطيع المساعدة


----------



## zibara (17 مارس 2008)

شكل الاشارة الخارجة ليست مربعة بالشكل المناسب كما يظهر في الرسم في المشاركة 5


----------



## alsaneyousef (17 مارس 2008)

http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/basics/components/555astable.htm


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مارس 2008)

zibara قال:


> شكل الاشارة الخارجة ليست مربعة بالشكل المناسب كما يظهر في الرسم في المشاركة 5


اخى
الخرج من طرف رقم 3 للقطعة 555 لا تكون كالشكل المرسوم إلا لو يليها مكثف هو الذى يشكل الخرج
هذا الشكل لا يعوق عملية التقويم فالموجة الجيبية من التيار العمومى اكثر اختلافا و تقوم
التقويم عادة يلية دائرة تنعيم تساوى التغيرات و تجعله مستمرا


----------



## iyad aljammal (15 مايو 2009)

لك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكرلك جزير الشكر


----------



## يوسف المحامي (21 يناير 2012)

خواني الاعزاء لو جيت شتري جهاز ال 555 ذات لموجه المربعه ماذا احكي للتاجر ما اسم الجهاز لمتعارف عليه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 يناير 2012)

اخى
هذه متكاملة و تذهب لبائع مكونات الكترونية و اطلب متكاملة 555 فقط لا غير


----------

